# production rate calculator



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Well figure I would finish the thing. Remember I'm not a pro, this is free and its just a little tool for maybe the new guy to figure a starting point. By all means if you think it needs something, or can suggest a improvement please let me know. 



Just unrar, and double click the program, there is no installer for this. You will need the netframework 2.0 which you might already have, if not you can get it by gogglin it. Its free.

Tested this on windows7 and xp.

File was a little to big to upload here directly so I'm using rapidshare for now.

file is located here
http://rapidshare.com/files/367585911/Production_Calculator.rar

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can something similar here. http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_9&contentrenderer_1_9_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FrenderContent&contentrenderer_1_9cnp=public_site%2Farticles%2Fbusiness_resources%2Fbr_professional_tools&contentrenderer_1_9np=public_site%2Farticles%2Fbusiness_resources%2Fbr_job_cost_estimator&_pageLabel=fc_businessresources

Job Cost Estimator is a job tool designed to help the residential contractor provide an accurate quote based on actual costs and desired profit, not based on a rough dollar amount. 
Now available in Spanish! 
This easy to use, step-by-step software program helps identify and capture all the associated costs in running a painting business. Both variable and fixed costs are taken into account. You can also add job-specific information like production time, square footage amount, type and color of the paints used or other special considerations. Once all data is entered, the Job Cost Estimator calculates an accurate estimate to present to the client on a customized quote letter.
In today’s competitive business world, it is important to factor in your actual fixed and variable costs such as overhead, labor, equipment, and supplies. To truly realize your profit potential, these factors need to be included in your bid proposals.
Benjamin Moore & Co., created the Job Cost Estimator in order to assist you in optimizing your business’s profitability. The program is based in Excel and will run on both a PC and a Mac. The Job Cost Estimator is available to professional contractors at no charge from Benjamin Moore.
You can order a free copy of the Job Cost Estimator in English or Spanish by calling 866-326-2372. 
For more information on this program, contact your Benjamin Moore representative.

_Job Cost Estimator is only available in the United States_


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got a copy of that last week, Real nice program, Also real nice of BM to let you have one copy for free. Took about 7 days to get once I called. Excel has always been one of my favorites for a long time. So many things you can do with it. 

For all those that are starting out, you can't go wrong with getting the program that bikerboy just posted the number to. Plus its free, and we all like free chit 

Pat


----------

